

Help me add FreeBSD/amd64 build support to .NET CoreCLR - hestefisk
https://github.com/ajensenwaud/coreclr

======
umanwizard
#!/bin/bash isn't a Linuxism. #!/bin/sh and then relying on Bash features is.

#!/bin/bash just means your port has to depend on shells/bash, which is pretty
reasonable.

~~~
brianmwaters_hn
Except by default, bash from the Ports tree gets but into /usr/local/bin/bash.
An easy fix for users, but a better hashbang would be #!/usr/bin/env bash

~~~
umanwizard
Whoops. You are right. I don't know how to edit my comment...

------
josteink
So much mindless discussion about "Linuxism" and incorrect usage of bash.

So little apparent willingness to help out. Kinda disappointing really.

